# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  هرروز یک ساعت به زور میخونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟

## nima2336

سلام....من دیگه مثل قبل ها درس نمیخونم.اصلا حوصله درس خوندن ندارم.من که تا یه ماه پیش هر روز 6 الی 8 ساعت درس میخوندم الان هرروز یک ساعت به زور میخونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟ توروخدا راهنمایی کنیدبا معدل 18/19 قبول شدم.اون شوق درس خوندن از بین رفته

----------


## مسیح

اولا که واسه کنکور میخونی دیگه؟
دوما که چرا بی علاقه شدی؟
وقتی میخوای واسه کنکور بخونی چون طولانی مدته باید آهسته و پیوسته بخونی نه اینکه همه ی انرژیتو بذاری واسه اول کار.
اگه فک میکنی نیاز به استراحت داری چندروز(مثلا 1 هفته حداکثر) رو استراحت کن (استراحتی که بت انرژی بده نه اینکه با موبایل و کامپیوتر سرگرم شی) مثل بیرون رفتن تو شهر و ... بعد از اون چند روز بشین سر درست و نیاز نیست باز از روز اول 8 ساعت بخونی اما باید خودتو وادار کنی به خوندن. هرطور شده 2 3 ساعتو برسون.
و اینکه هدفتو مشخص کن و روش تمرکز کن ببین واسه هدفت چقد باید تلاش کنی.
اگرم بی علاقگیت علت خاصی داره بگو ...

----------


## nima2336

آره واسه کنکور میخونم.علتشو خودمم نمیدونم.انگار اون شوق درس خوندن رو یکی از من گرفته.

----------


## mahro0

من سومم 
ولی دقیقا وضعیت تو رو دارم حالو حوصله هیچیو ندارم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## nima2336

> من سومم 
> ولی دقیقا وضعیت تو رو دارم حالو حوصله هیچیو ندارم


تو سومی.واسه کنکور خیلی وقت داری.ولی من کنکوری هستم.

----------


## mahro0

اینم حرفیه ولی واقعا دارم عقب میوفتم 
امتحانات مستمرمو با بدبختی میدم  :Yahoo (50): 
دوستان ی راهکار خووب بدین  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## nima2336

> اینم حرفیه ولی واقعا دارم عقب میوفتم 
> امتحانات مستمرمو با بدبختی میدم 
> دوستان ی راهکار خووب بدین


ببین من با معدل 18 قبول شدم.میتونم تورو راهنمایی کنم.چون سومی بیشتر وقتتو واسه تشریحی خوندن بذار.ازمون هم اگه خواستی برو.واسه اختصاصیا پرسمان گاج رو بگیر.به جون خودم اگه من کتابهای پرسمان رو نمیگرفتم معدلم زیر15 میشد. واسه عربی اموزش عربی3 خیلی سبز رو بگیر.واسه زمین شناسی هم چون سخته زمین شناسی مهروماه رو بگیر.با کمی زحمت بدون این که به خودت فشار بیاری میتونی در امتحانات موفق بشی

----------


## مينا

منم سومم و همچين مشكلي دارم ميدونين چيه من كلاخسته م .اصلا حال هيچيو ندارم نه درس نه خودم .
ولي مجبورم بخونم .
جدي راه حل بدين دارم ديوونه ميشم.

----------


## sahar95

برا شما دوست عزیز که سال سومی ی چند روز استراحت + کارکردن سوالات نهایی سالهای قبل را توصیه میکنم (حتما چندین بار حل کنید حتما نتیجه میگیرین برا معدل )

دوست عزیزی که  کنکوری هستی  شماهم چند روز استراحت+ به خودت بگو من این راهو یکبار میخوام برم پس تمام   چیزی  که از دستم برمیاد انجام میدم وتلاش میکنم ...  این حالت اغلب برا همه پیش میاد فقط مواظب باشید این بی علاقگی زیاد طول نکشه...

----------


## mahsa77

> آره واسه کنکور میخونم.علتشو خودمم نمیدونم.انگار اون شوق درس خوندن رو یکی از من گرفته.


سلام 
اولا امکان نداره کسی شوقی رو از شما بگیره 
درواقع خودتون اونو از خودتون گرفتین
که میتونه دلایل مختلفی داشته باشه
مثلا شاید اطرافیان شما(بچه های کلاس)هم دیگه مثه شما شوقی برای خوندن و رقابت ندارن
یا شاید بعضی از شکست ها(بد اوردن نمره) شما رو نا امید کرده 
وگاهی اوقات تلقی هایی که به خودتون میکنید از همین جمله ها که دیگه شوقی ندارم و حوصله ندارم و....
شما باید هر روز به چشم جدیدی به دنیا نگاه کنید ونذارید زندگیتون یکنواخت بشه
تنوع ایجاد کنید در هر زمینه ای که میتونید !

----------


## Anomander Rake

از اول دبیرستان این مشکلو داشتم و هنوزم که هنوزه نمیتونم با این مشکل کنار بیام! در واقع مشکل من با کتاب های چرت آموزش و پرورشه که به نظرم همشون به غایت چرنده!  :Yahoo (4):  (به غیر از ریاضی و زبان انگلیسی  :Yahoo (50): )  بیشتر من به دنبال دلیلی هستم که بخوام این کتاب ها رو بخونم تا اینکه بی‌علاقه باشم. کسی درمانی و دلیلی برای این مشکل من داشت حتما دریغ نکنه. :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام....من دیگه مثل قبل ها درس نمیخونم.اصلا حوصله درس خوندن ندارم.من که تا یه ماه پیش هر روز 6 الی 8 ساعت درس میخوندم الان هرروز یک ساعت به زور میخونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟ توروخدا راهنمایی کنیدبا معدل 18/19 قبول شدم.اون شوق درس خوندن از بین رفته


سلام
چند دلیل داره
1)حرف زدن با ادم هایی که انرژی منفی میدن
2)هدف نداشتن
3)مشکلات روزمره
4)اعتماد به نفس نداشتن
5)سرگرمی به کارهای دیگه(تلگرام)
6)عدم فهم درس که باعث میشه از درس زده شی
7)گرفتن نمره ها و درصد های پسایین سر کلاس و ازمون(که علتشم خودتی کم کاری کردی)
8)اینده بین نبودن 
9)بد بین بودن به مسایل
10)پیش امدن چند تا اتفاق ناگوار
11)داشتن تجربه های بد(مثلا تجربه بد درسی)
12و........

اینا فعلا تو ذهنمه ببین مشکلت کجاس :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام....من دیگه مثل قبل ها درس نمیخونم.اصلا حوصله درس خوندن ندارم.من که تا یه ماه پیش هر روز 6 الی 8 ساعت درس میخوندم الان هرروز یک ساعت به زور میخونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟ توروخدا راهنمایی کنیدبا معدل 18/19 قبول شدم.اون شوق درس خوندن از بین رفته




تنها به  هدفت فکر کن....
من خودم وقتی به رقیبام فکر می کنم که همشون دارن درس می خونن و من نه.خیلی بی حوصله میشم....

اما وقتی تنها به هــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــدفم توجه می کنم و اینکه هر روز نسبت به دیروزم پیشرفت کردم روحیه و انگیزه می گیرم...

شما بهتره که با 3-4 ساعت شروع کنین...

----------


## Dj.ALI

شما باید فقط هدفمند درس بخونید و هر روز  قبل از هر کاری هدفاتو برای خودت یاداوری کنی....برای انگیزه دادن به خودتون مثلا من خودم  تا دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهرمون تا خونمون فقط چند قدم فاصله هست...همیشه وقتی دلسرد میشم سریع لباسمو می پوشم میرم دم در دانشگاه یه 5 دقیقه ای میشینم فقط بهش خیره میشم و اهدافمو برای خودم یاد اوری میکنم و این که من باید تو این دانشگاه حتما درس بخونم...گاهی اوقات میشه 7 صبح حتی 6/5 صبح حوصله ندارم از خونه میزنم بیرون سریع میرم به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی خیره میشم...کلا دانشگاه علوم پزشکی چسبیده به خونمون شانس من :Yahoo (4): اصلا نمیدونی چقدر تاثیر داره...عین یک دوپینگ واقعی میمونه توی بدترین شرایط بازم حالم رو خوب میکنه! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## comet97

منم مثله تو بودم اول آذر.یه روز نشستم با خودم فکر کردم.آینده رو آوردم تو ذهنم.زمانی که موقع جمع بندی برسه و من هنوز درسارو کامل نخوندم.روزی که از سر جلسه کنکور میام بیرون.اعلام رتبه ها و نتایج و توقع اطرافیان و.....اینا باعث شد با یه برنامه خوب مثل قبلا یه شروع خوب داشته باشم.ولی مشکلی که  شما داری فکر کنم این باشه که میای قد 7 ساعت برای خودت برنامه میچینی و توقع داری بعد از چندوقت فاصله گرفتن از درس یهو بتونی یه روز 7ساعت بخونی.تصور اشتباهیه.شما باید برنامه رو با روزی دو ساعت شروع کنی.بعد 2ونیم بعد 3 و همینجوری میری بالا.الان منم 4 روزه از درس فاصله گرفتم به دلیل مشکلاتی که داشتم.منم 10 یا 11 ساعت برنامه میچیدم واسه خودم و میخوندم.اما امروز میخوام با یه ساعت مطالعه پایین شروع کنم.موفق باشی

----------

